# تهديد جديد من الارهابيين - رسالة عاجلة جدا إلى شنودة وأتباعه قبل التفجير القادم القريب



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يناير 2011)

تهديد جديد من الارهابيين - رسالة عاجلة جدا إلى شنودة وأتباعه قبل التفجير القادم القريب
​*تهديد  جديد  من منتدي تابع للمجاهدين







تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 976*547.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






نص التهديد
*    اقتباس:
*
رسالة  عاجلة  جدا إلى  شنودة   وأتباعه  قبل  التفجير   القادم  القريب جدا.. ألا هل بلغت. اللهم فاشهد*
*

يا شنودة الأحمق لا تكابر.. الطلب بسيط أختان فقط ، وبسبب حماقتك قتلنا من أجلهن المئات والبقية تأتي بإذن الله

إلى شنودة الأحمق وإلى أتباعه من الصليبيين المحاربين لنا في الكنانة..

السلام على من اتبع الهدى.

وصلتكم رسالة المجاهدين واضحة صريحة وخطت تلك الرسالة بالدماء ، ولكن لحماقتكم لم تفهموا ولم تستوعبوا الدرس حتى الآن.

طلب المجاهدين واضح فلما المكابرة يا كلاب الصليب!

مرادنا أخواتنا الأسيرات في أديرتكم النجسة يا أنجاس ، اطلقوا سراحهن وجنبوا أنفسكم وأتباعكم الويلات تلو الويلات.

وقد قتلنا من أجلهن المئات من أتباعكم في بلاد الرافدين ، وقتلنا من أجلهن ما علمتم عنه مؤخرا في الأسكندرية.

ونقولها بصوت عال: البقية ستأتي بإذن الله إن لم تعودوا إلى رشدكم وتخرجوا الطاهرات العفيفات ، واللاتي قدم أحداهن يساوي الصليبيين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها.

فوالذي لا معبود بحق سواه لنجرين نهر النيل بدمائكم ، ولنجعلن حياتكم جحيما في الدنيا قبل الآخرة ، ولنرهبنكم كما أرهبنا أسيادكم في أمريكا ودول أوروبا ، ولنجعلنكم عبرة لكل معتبر.

فقد سللنا عليكم سيوفنا الحداد ، ولن تعود السيوف إلى أغمادها حتى نرى أخواتنا أو نهلك دون ذلك.

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى.


وأما رسالتي إلى الدهماء الغثاء أولئك الذين جعلوا الولاء والبراء في الوطنية النتنة فصار كل صليبي ورافضي ومشرك وزنديق أخا لهم ، له ما لهم وعليه ما عليهم!
أقول لهم: إلا بئست الحياة حياتكم يا جبناء.

وأما الذين تسابقوا كعادتهم إلى الشجب والتنديد عندما يمس صليبي واحد ، فلا ندري أين تختفي بياناتهم وأصواتهم عندما يكون الضحية أحد المسلمين!

خرج علينا أوباما منددا وخرجت من بعده قوافل المستنكرين ، ندد كلب الفاتيكان ثم الأمم الملحدة ثم فرنسا ثم حماس الخناس ثم إخوان حماس حزب اللات الرافضي ، ثم جماعة الإخوان المفلسين ، ثم بلاعمة اتحاد بلاعمة المسلمين ، ثم رابطة هات فرخة وخذ فتوى ، ثم توالت قطعان المنهزمين المرجفين من فقهاء التسول ، والذين تسابقوا إلى تقديم قربان الذل والولاء إلى فرعون مصر خوفا على قنواتهم الفضائية وقصورهم وأموالهم.

ونقول لكل هؤلاء:
أين بياناتكم وأين أصواتكم عندما أعتقلت وفاء قسطنطين وكاميليا شحاته؟!

أين بياناتكم عندما كان ولا زال يقتل المسلمون بدم بارد بطائرات أمريكا في وزيرستان؟!

أين أصواتكم يا إخوة الصليبيين عندما قتل المسلمون بدم بارد في نيجيريا على مرأى من العالم أجمع؟!

أين بياناتكم عن عافية صديقي وغيرها من بنات المسلمين الأسيرات في سجون الصليبيين؟!

أم أن أصواتكم وبياناتكم لا تخرج إلا من أجل دماء الخنازير الصليبيين ومن أجل المجوس المشركين!

اسأل الله أن ينتقم من كل من خذل المسلمين وأعان عليهم الصليبيين.
اسأل الله أن يحشر كل منافق مرجئ مع أسياده  وإخوته الصليبيين الذين يحبهم ويواليهم ويبتغي عندهم العزة من دون المؤمنين.* 
*
منقووووووووووول

بعتذر عن الالفاظ اللى فى الموضوع

*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يناير 2011)

*ده كلام يتنقل يعنى ؟*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يناير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ده كلام يتنقل يعنى ؟*​


*ادارة المنتدى ومشرفين القسم ليهم حق حذف الموضوع اللى ميعجبهمش

انا نقلاه من منتدى مسيحى مش داخلة الف على منتدياتهم اجيب المواضيع دى * ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يناير 2011)

*لا تعليق*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 يناير 2011)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ادارة المنتدى ومشرفين القسم ليهم حق حذف الموضوع اللى ميعجبهمش
> 
> انا نقلاه من منتدى مسيحى مش داخلة الف على منتدياتهم اجيب المواضيع دى  ​



هدى نفسك بنت العدرا 
المسيحيه ديانه الشهداء شجرتها ارتوت بدماء شهداءها فين الجديدبتعاهم
اللى عايزه ربنا هيكون
ربنا موجود​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ده كلام يتنقل يعنى ؟*​


 
*اخي المبارك سيييييييييييييب الناس تتكلم ماهو مش كل موضوع تعترض عليه و تقفله ايه سياسه تكميم الافواه دي؟*

*اذا كانت المنتديات المسيحيه كلها نقلته و سابته*

*كل مره تعترض و تقول دا مش موضوع مناسب*

*فما المناسب؟*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يناير 2011)

ابو دميانه قال:


> هدى نفسك بنت العدرا
> المسيحيه ديانه الشهداء شجرتها ارتوت بدماء شهداءها فين الجديدبتعاهم
> اللى عايزه ربنا هيكون
> ربنا موجود​


انا اسفة يا استاذ ابو دميانة 
بس صعب انى اكون هادية 
ومفتكرش انى هنقل الموضوع وانا فرحانة بالكلام اللى فيه
كل التهديدات اللى من النوع ده نزلت فى المنتديات كلها 
وصور الاساءات لسيدنا برضه انتشرت فى كل مكان 
وانا معنديش اى مانع ان الموضوع يتحذف لو الادارة شايفة كده 
القوانين بتمشى على الكل 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يناير 2011)

*



			ا كلاب الصليب!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



احنا كلاب اتباع محمد القذرين
​*


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يناير 2011)

*سيأتي يوم ستتمنى فيه لو أنك لم تمس يدك على صليبي يا عابد الحجر الأسود.
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

موضوع صح وتمام ..

علشان العالم اللى عنده عمى .. تشوف ان مفيش مخططات خارجية او الهبل اللى بيقولوه ..
وانما الارهاب اصبح صناعة مصرية 100%


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

*الشيطان يصرخ فنحن نضربه بالصليب علي ام رأسه كل يوم....*​


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يناير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> موضوع صح وتمام ..
> 
> علشان العالم اللى عنده عمى .. تشوف ان مفيش مخططات خارجية او الهبل اللى بيقولوه ..
> وانما الارهاب اصبح صناعة مصرية 100%


*
هو كل شئ بيحصل بسرعة بتلاقي بجم بروحو يقولوا هيدي إسرائيل، وهيدول اليهود أمثال مفتي جمهورية لبنان، في حين أنهم عارفين أن السعودية وليبيا هم الممولين الاساسيين للإرهاب العالمي والقاعدة وكل شئ بيحصل أساسه $$$البترو-دولار$$$ بتاعهم النجس.

يا مسلمين خلص بلاش كذب، روحو اضحكوا على غيرنا. مفكرين اننا أغبياء وما منعرف أخاديعكم.

كل شئ من حولنا من دمار هو : صناعة الإسلام.*
*إنت مسلم، إنت إرهابي.
*​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*أقول أيه غير بجد أنكم أمة غبية *
*أنا لو مش محترم كنت مسحت بيكم الأرض شتيمة وسب*

*أنتوا كفرتوني حاسس أني مبقتش مسيحي بقيت أبن شوارع*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

*اخوتي الغاليين*

*انا مش بتاعت مواعظ خالص و الي يقول مواعظ في الوقت دا يبقي انسان غبي*

*بس عارفين مريم فكري الشهيده بتعمل ايه دلوقتي*

*بين احضان ربنا يسوع و بتقوله اغفر للي قتلني و سامحه يا رب و خلص المأسورين*

*اقعدوا كدا غمضوا عينيكوا و تخيلوا الشهداء بيقولوا ايه دلوقت... لرب المجد*

*بكيت...*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## mero_engel (2 يناير 2011)

الدور علي مين بس يارب


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 يناير 2011)

*صدقونى احنا اللى بنعمل للناس دى قيمة لما بننقل كلامهم التافه ده
القوى مبيهددش !!!!!!!
بينفذ على طول
 انما ده كلام فارغ ولا هيأثر فينا
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يناير 2011)

maria teparthenos قال:


> *صدقونى احنا اللى بنعمل للناس دى قيمة لما بننقل كلامهم التافه ده
> القوى مبيهددش !!!!!!!
> بينفذ على طول
> انما ده كلام فارغ ولا هيأثر فينا
> *​


ولا عمرنا هنفكر نعملوهم قيمة اصلا
النقل لفضح افكارهم الشيطانية 
​


----------



## antonius (3 يناير 2011)

مع كل شهيد نقدمه, ثلاثة مسلمين مصريين يتحولون للمسيحية


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2011)

لا داعي للسب ، فأننا نزداد خسارة بأنتهاجه ..


----------



## SALVATION (3 يناير 2011)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *اخوتي الغاليين*​
> 
> *انا مش بتاعت مواعظ خالص و الي يقول مواعظ في الوقت دا يبقي انسان غبي*​
> *بس عارفين مريم فكري الشهيده بتعمل ايه دلوقتي*​
> ...


 

_*امين*_
_*يارب لا تقم لهم هذه الخطية*_​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 يناير 2011)

اتمني ان مفيش شعره واحد من مسيحي يحمل اسم الملك العظيم يسوع الخوف ولا القلق 

عندما اري صور هؤلاء الشهداء والسلام والفرح في اعينهم وعلي وجوهم اتمني لو كنت واحد منهم او معهم في احضان يسوع

يمسح كل دمعه من اعيونا ونرتدي ملابس الملكوت حيث لا دموع ولا حزن ولا هم ولا شر هناك لا حقد لا كراهه لا قتل هناك مع من غلب العالم كله وسحق الشيطان واسقطه وجعله يصرخ من سقوطه

تماسكوا ارفعوا صلاه وصيام انتم ايضا تقدرون نقل الجبل و الاشجار وطرحها في البحر ثقوا في من قهر وغلب العالم بكل ما فيه

صدقوني منذ هذا الحادث الموجع الشرس الغادر من امه لا تعرف رب ولا رحمه جميعهم كفار وانا عيني لا تتوقف عن اسقاط الدموع وقلبي يحدثني عم مدي فرحه هؤلاء الشهداء بما هم فيه من فرح وسعاده ابديه

اذكروني قي صلوتكم كثيرراااا​


----------



## holiness (3 يناير 2011)

مرحبا بك و بكل متفجراتك و تفجيراتك .. 
فالخسران انت ولسنا نحن 
فبتفجيراتكم هذه الكنيسة تنمو و تكبر فمرحبا بها 
نحن لها ان شاء الرب وعشنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يناير 2011)

مش مكسوفين من نفسهم على الكلام اللى بيقولوه 
صحيح فخرهم فى خزيهم


----------

